# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Money in possums?

## possummatti

Hey guys
As of November i will have my restricted drivers licence( fuck yess) and am thinking about buying a cheep shit quad bike and a. 22 to spotlight possums for furr. I live rural and dont think i would have much trouble getting land access. Would doing it for the fur be worth it? I think i really just want a reason to buy some more toys but they would have to make me a bit of spare cash to go towards paying them off. Any advice appreciated. Cheers

----------


## Rushy

@Dundee has a couple of young fellas that were making a decent bit of coin doing it.  I think they were so good in the end they ran out of possums in the neighbourhood.

----------


## hunter308

If you can get land access there is money in possum fur if you work at it, just don't get your hopes up about finding farmers that will allow you to shoot on their properties.

----------


## Dundee

Check that your local council hasn't poisoned the whole bloody district like down here. :Sick:  :Pissed Off:  :Sad:

----------


## Spook

> Hey guys
> As of November i will have my restricted drivers licence( fuck yess) and am thinking about buying a cheep shit quad bike and a. 22 to spotlight possums for furr. I live rural and dont think i would have much trouble getting land access. Would doing it for the fur be worth it? I think i really just want a reason to buy some more toys but they would have to make me a bit of spare cash to go towards paying them off. Any advice appreciated. Cheers


So what hour of the evening do you have to be tucked up in bed on restricted license?

----------


## possummatti

@Spook 10pm to 5am its bullshit but being a loose unit and living rural i know my way around stuff like that  :Wink:

----------


## Spook

> @Spook 10pm to 5am its bullshit but being a loose unit and living rural i know my way around stuff like that


What is the penalty when caught?

----------


## Phill243

Could all ways invest in some leg hold traps to get around the time thing just set traps. I started with traps and did it withought a licence haha sustained loss of traction ridded me of my licence for a while I biked out to farms with a bag of traps haha . But I would only buy them if you know of places with high possum numbers otherwise its not worth it. It's better to shoot in lower number areas

----------


## PerazziSC3

> What is the penalty when caught?


Approx 3.5kg of possum fur depending on season...

----------


## possummatti

> If you can get land access there is money in possum fur if you work at it, just don't get your hopes up about finding farmers that will allow you to shoot on their properties.


I see what your saying. Ive got a few mates that parents own farms and what not. It is hard to get access otherwise due to pricks my age casting a stereotype on teenagers behaviour therefor as soon as you mention your age they expect that your gonna turn up pissed, rape all their sheep, steel there troughs, take off with the daughter, plant marajahuahua in there maize.... ahhh being young

----------


## possummatti

> What is the penalty when caught?


Like 400 clams, demerits and a good talking to

----------


## Spook

> Approx 3.5kg of possum fur depending on season...


Not cheap

----------


## possummatti

> Could all ways invest in some leg hold traps to get around the time thing just set traps. I started with traps and did it withought a licence haha sustained loss of traction ridded me of my licence for a while I biked out to farms with a bag of traps haha . But I would only buy them if you know of places with high possum numbers otherwise its not worth it. It's better to shoot in lower number areas


Yea mate
Thats all i did when i was younger and still was recently until @Gibo stole my wheels. Only had 10 traps but was pretty exciting non the less

----------


## Phill243

Oh aren't you going to do those things. What kind of teenager are you haha

----------


## Spook

> Like 400 clams, demerits and a good talking to


So, during daylight saving you would only get 2 hours max of shooting time.

----------


## possummatti

> Not cheap


Na man. I was planning on doing my restricted in a auto car due to not having access to a manuel then getting a manuel once i have my licence( u can only drive a auto if u did ur restricted in a auto till u have u full) befor i found out you get charged $400 loose your car for 28 days and possably ur licence. Like wtf

----------


## Phill243

> Yea mate
> Thats all i did when i was younger and still was recently until @Gibo stole my wheels. Only had 10 traps but was pretty exciting non the less


Yea tens a good start tho i started with ten too I have about 70 now but run out of places to use them bought a quad and a plucker then horizons council stuffed things up with poison the pricks

----------


## Phill243

> I see what your saying. Ive got a few mates that parents own farms and what not. It is hard to get access otherwise due to pricks my age casting a stereotype on teenagers behaviour therefor as soon as you mention your age they expect that your gonna turn up pissed, rape all their sheep, steel there troughs, take off with the daughter, plant marajahuahua in there maize.... ahhh being young


Aren't you going to do those things haha what kind of teenager are you haha .

----------


## Dundee

> Yea tens a good start tho i started with ten too I have about 70 now but run out of places to use them bought a quad and a plucker then horizons council stuffed things up with poison the pricks


Where is ohangaiti? That is the same council that nuked our furry pocket money :Pissed Off:

----------


## Phill243

> Where is ohangaiti? That is the same council that nuked our furry pocket money


Ohingaiti is on the main road south of taihape about 20 mins . Yea I'm absolutely pissed they poisoned everything it's excellent pocket money  :Have A Nice Day:  IRD don't get their hands on any fur money I love it

----------


## possummatti

> Aren't you going to do those things haha what kind of teenager are you haha .


Mabey one or two keep it on the down low though

----------


## Spook

> Na man. I was planning on doing my restricted in a auto car due to not having access to a manuel then getting a manuel once i have my licence( u can only drive a auto if u did ur restricted in a auto till u have u full) befor i found out you get charged $400 loose your car for 28 days and possably ur licence. Like wtf


Aye, you young guys have it tough alright...just done a 25 hour mission with a grandson...he drove us to Auckland yesterday morning and we flew to South Island, picked up vehicle and he drove to Picton...ferry to Wellington and he drove from there to home...all done on his learners.

----------


## possummatti

> Aye, you young guys have it tough alright...just done a 25 hour mission with a grandson...he drove us to Auckland yesterday morning and we flew to South Island, picked up vehicle and he drove to Picton...ferry to Wellington and he drove from there to home...all done on his learners.


Fark your brave. You didnt let him drive the plane though?

----------


## Phill243

> Aye, you young guys have it tough alright...just done a 25 hour mission with a grandson...he drove us to Auckland yesterday morning and we flew to South Island, picked up vehicle and he drove to Picton...ferry to Wellington and he drove from there to home...all done on his learners.


Haha that's awesome I thought I was bad driving to welly from matamata on my learners for a smashing pumpkins concert then through the gorge up east coast to get ohope for a party haha then  home

----------


## Spook

> Fark your brave. You didnt let him drive the plane though?


Na...not the ferry either...he would have found the throttle on that tub...nobody else seemed too.

----------


## possummatti

> Na...not the ferry either...he would have found the throttle on that tub...nobody else seemed too.


I take it the propeller didn't fall off for once

----------


## Dundee

possum trapper got $160 today for 42 possums trapped in the Ruahine Ranges and sold at H&F

----------


## R93

Bloody good on him but either they are bloody small or he is not getting a fair price. 42 coons would should be close to $300 @ $100 per kilo.

----------


## Rushy

> Bloody good on him but either they are bloody small or he is not getting a fair price. 42 coons would should be close to $300 @ $100 per kilo.


Sounds like he needs you as an agent R93.  Either that or dundee has taught his boy to only pluck the back half.

----------


## Gapped axe

agree with R93, price seems low unless they were small coons or bad fur

----------


## Scribe

> agree with R93, price seems low unless they were small coons or bad fur


I agree that the price is low but I think that would have a lot to do with the fact that they moulted in late September.

Did I ever tell you we invented and held the Patent for the possum plucker. I am looking up above my desk at the Letters of Patent right now.

Proud moment, Mate and I won the inventers award at the Field Days.

We also hold the Letters of Patent to the Nooski Trap.

----------


## Dundee

$100 per kilo, on average its 20 possums to the kg so yeah he should of got at least $200.  I don't know how big they were.

----------


## Dundee

Just been told 8 in the talley were furry joeys not worth plucking so that makes sense now,and one adult coon was unpluckable because of second growth. :Wink:

----------


## Gapped axe

Nooski are strong in Rotovegas.  we were led to believe that David Blah blah blah did all the work. It know makes sense that you are involved and the main instigator . Looking forward to a trek wid you, Spook and Rushy, Pengy, Gibo and other grey power members. I'm keen, and so are you and the rest. Normally I go to the Bach for my Birthday, but this year I keen for the trek.

----------


## Scribe

> Nooski are strong in Rotovegas.  we were led to believe that David Blah blah blah did all the work. It know makes sense that you are involved and the main instigator . Looking forward to a trek wid you, Spook and Rushy, Pengy, Gibo and other grey power members. I'm keen, and so are you and the rest. Normally I go to the Bach for my Birthday, but this year I keen for the trek.


Yeah that is a good idea GA. A trek, any ideas where we will go.

 I just had a trek, Drove down to Taumaranui yesterday. Shot a red yearling just on daylight this morning and drove home. To tough, I like to lie around the campfire for a few days bullshitting and shooting  the breeze. We have friends coming tomorrow and Wife has to go to work.

----------


## Rushy

> Nooski are strong in Rotovegas.  we were led to believe that David Blah blah blah did all the work. It know makes sense that you are involved and the main instigator . Looking forward to a trek wid you, Spook and Rushy, Pengy, Gibo and other grey power members. I'm keen, and so are you and the rest. Normally I go to the Bach for my Birthday, but this year I keen for the trek.


I'm up for the trek wherever it might be.

----------


## Scribe

> Nooski are strong in Rotovegas.  we were led to believe that David Blah blah blah did all the work. It know makes sense that you are involved and the main instigator . Looking forward to a trek wid you, Spook and Rushy, Pengy, Gibo and other grey power members. I'm keen, and so are you and the rest. Normally I go to the Bach for my Birthday, but this year I keen for the trek.


In reply to your first remarks here GA all I can say is 'I will write the book'.

----------


## southernredneck

20 possums to a kg we average about 10 to 12 down here in the deep south

----------


## EVILWAYZ

I spotlight with a .22 but around here they are getting harder to find been out on a few mates farms and haven't seen a thing normally just hand pluck them and save it up till the price comes up then that's my yearly ammo stash sorted getting access is the biggest issue and would need to be going out every nite to really make something of it

----------


## von tempsky fan

We have a bloke come in ,he sets 200 traps a day. He got 3000 in a month -not bad .

----------


## Dundee

> We have a bloke come in ,he sets 200 traps a day. He got 3000 in a month -not bad .


Another reason for no poison  :Cool:

----------


## peril 787b

Weighed up the 10 I shot and plucked last week, 409 grams. I feel disappointed in my efforts, must get more!!

----------

